# Where did this guy come from?



## gore42 (Feb 14, 2007)

I was just making a midnight check on some of my orchids, when I noticed an unusual bump on the leaf of one of my sanderianums. I took a closer look, and it was this little frog! Its about the size of a dime... and the color is pretty accurate.

I got my camera and took this picture:







What kind of frog is it, and where did it come from? It certainly isn't a native Colorado frog  The plants that I imported from Hawaii might have had some hitchhikers, but I'm pretty sure they were inspected and frogs should have been noticed. And my two most recent orders from Hawaii didn't have many hiding places for a frog.

I did get some plants up in WA last November, and I suppose it could have been in one of them, but it doesn't look much like the Pacific Treefrogs that I grew up with.

Still, he's a cute little guy, so I just left it alone. If I find it again n the morning, maybe I'll catch it an make it a better home.

- Matthew Gore


----------



## gore42 (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like its an invasive species to Hawaii; the hated Coqui frog. The white stripe down the back means that this is probably a female of that species, if that's what it is. So, she's cute, is what I meant  

Somehow she's been surviving in with my orchids since mid-December. I wonder if it was hybernating in the potting medium or some such thing. I guess I'll have to make an extra effort to catch her the next time I see her.

- Matt


----------



## Heather (Feb 14, 2007)

The same coqui as in Puerto Rico? They are pretty loved there. I think she's cute!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice little creature :clap:


----------



## lienluu (Feb 14, 2007)

gore42 said:


> I guess I'll have to make an extra effort to catch her the next time I see her.



Cuisses de Grenouille aux Herbes?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2007)

lienluu said:


> Cuisses de Grenouille aux Herbes?


HEEHEEHEE! Put it in the pot w/ the squirrels. :evil:


----------



## gore42 (Feb 14, 2007)

A bit too small to be much of a tasty morsel 

Heather, they are the same frogs. Here's what the Hawaiians have to say about them. http://www.ctahr.hawaii.edu/coqui/

- Matt


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 14, 2007)

Cute frog there!


----------



## littlefrog (Feb 14, 2007)

They are a pest, not because they aren't cute (they are pretty cute) but because they have a spectacularly obnoxious call. Loud!!

Without natural predators, they are evidently taking over in Hawaii.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes I've heard stories about people not being able to sleep....that would be a hellish life


----------



## rad (Feb 14, 2007)

i didnt know any of you slept? and some of you i know never sleep


----------



## Heather (Feb 14, 2007)

Oooh.  
One of my favorite memories of Puerto Rico was sleeping above the rainforest and listening to the coquis. I could go for being there right this second!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2007)

I remember seeing a special on TV about this frog, and yes, they are very loud. Be prepared, Matt! Maybe you ought to catch it and give it a different home before it reproduces.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 14, 2007)

If only it were a little larger....my son is bugging me to cook my frog's legs in lemongrass and shallot caramel sauce again! Take care, Eric


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Feb 15, 2007)

Being a female, I am not certain that it can call, or call as loudly as a male. Unless there is also a male handy, I would think that reproduction would be nearly impossible.

There are species that do have sperm retention abilities though.....


----------



## lindafrog (Feb 16, 2007)

What a cutey. Great photo! Love those froggi Do female toads also have white stripes down their back? 
Thanks for sharing
Lindafrog


----------

